# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Ouverture de la rubrique Green IT

## Djug

*Ouverture de la rubrique Green IT*
*pour trouver les ressources ncessaires sur les problmatiques de plus en plus prsentes de l'informatique verte*



Le Green IT ou le Green computing (en franais l'informatique verte) suscite de plus en plus l'intrt aussi bien des spcialistes de linformatique que des cologistes.

De Greenpeace  Apple, du recyclage des smartphone  la consommation lectrique des technologies, de l'utilisation des lments naturels (comme le vent) pour le refroidissement des data-centers  l'utilisation de l'informatique pour apporter des solutions  intelligentes  aux problmatiques du dveloppement durable (comme la World Wide Web Foundation ou les projets mis en avant par IBM), le Green IT passe petit  petit d'un phnomne de mode  une ralit de plus en plus prsente que les DSI sont amens  prendre en compte un peu plus chaque jour.

Aprs avoir cr un forum  pour rpondre efficacement au nombre croissant de questions sur ce thme, nous avons lanc une nouvelle rubrique pour couvrir lactualit Green IT, et vous proposer les meilleurs articles et dbats  cette adresse : http://green-it.developpez.com/

Bref, si vous avez des ides de tutoriels, d'articles, de sources ou encore de Q/R pour de prochaines FAQ, n'hsitez pas  nous en faire part.

De notre cot, nous vous tiendrons informs de toutes les nouveauts et de toutes les volutions de cette informatique verte.

----------

